# S&w m&p9 vtac



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got this pistol and put about 150 rounds through it at the range with zero malfunctions of any kind, and let me tell you. It is NICE! I shot it side by side with my VP9, and I would stack it up to it all day long on the first outing. It shoots smoothly, the recoil is actually a little less than expected, and the trigger is actually comparable to the VP9. I wouldn't say it is AS good, but it is every bit good enough. I am extremely impressed. It is an improvement on the standard M&P 9 for sure.

The trigger is smoother, but what makes it very interesting is the sight system. It has a tritium night sight under a optic glow three dot sight which actually works extremely well. Very interesting for sure, but I like it a lot. Also, the ambi-slide release lever is redesigned with a little knot on it which actually gives the trigger a more positive reset both felt and audibly. If you're a M&P fan, I think you're gonna love it! Give it a look!

$699 at my LGS with two 17 round mags, enhanced trigger system, and the VTAC sights. Really cool!

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57954_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I still am very fond and pleased with my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25". All I have done to it is install an Apex Tactical USB and it is a great shooter. Took it to the range two days ago and am going again in two days.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I looked at a M&P 40 Pro, but wanted the 9mm. The pro seemed to have a slightly crisper trigger, but this VTAC is really rockin. I'm glad to have another M&P again.


----------

